# Ayuda Programar gal 16v8



## alex_fermon (Abr 8, 2011)

hola   muchas gracias poor ver el tema 

soy estudiante de electronica y  tengo un proyecto para lograr programar una gal16v8  apesar de q*UE* ya estan descontinuadas,   segun una breve explicasion entiendo q*UE* primero se genera un archivo con extencion .eqn    y luego se convierte a un .jed    sin envargo  la informacion q*UE* encuentro no es mucha   y tengo muchas dudas 

los objetivos del proyecto es utilizar el reloj intereno de la misma   y  precentar algo en un *BCD 7 segmentos  *
 agradeseria muchisimo  si me pudieran dar un manual o alguna pagina donde encuentre informacion    
y si pudieran enviarme un archivo .eqn  y un .jed  para ver su estructura ya finalisados  se los agradeseria mucho  recuendo es para una 16v8


----------



## MrCarlos (Abr 8, 2011)

Hola alex_fermon

probablemente es este enlace encuentres algo que te sirva.
http://www.buenastareas.com/ensayos/Gal16V8/1072977.html

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## xavi28 (Abr 15, 2011)

mira me acaban masomenos de enseñar a programar basicamente GAL, yo uso el isplever classic, no recuerdo muy bien como lo baje, pero es gratis, si me pudieras decir en que consiste tu trabajo/proyecto te podria ayudar, mira la gal no tiene reloj interno que no sepa, pero tiene entrada para reloj, si deseas hacer un contadlr debes crear una maquina de estado, para lo del 7 segmentos, puede utilizar und ecodificador o todo con la gal?


----------



## alex_fermon (Abr 16, 2011)

hola el del bcd ya lo logre hacer 
y genere un .EQN



> PAIS            Costa Rica
> CIUDAD          Cr
> YEAR            2011
> INSTITUCION     COVAO
> ...



 este  creo que si esta bien tambien jenere el .JED    

haora bien  el otro es dos contadores en una sola gal  a lo que entiendo 

el funcionamiento seria este 

dos contadores independientes de 4 bits en la misma gal,   con una sola entrada es desir el CLK y sus salidas tendran un ouput enable  que me permita seleccionar cual de los dos contadores funcione seria algo asi   cuando esa entrada este en 1 selecciono el contador A  y cuando esta en 0 selecciono el contador B 

creo que los formatos en que se deve trabajar es EQN y JED   para este proyecto
voy a buscar este sofware que dises  pues el lotro lo ise con opal 

si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeseria demaciado


----------



## davidcr13 (Abr 18, 2011)

mae como hiciste para convertir a eqn y jed????


----------



## alex_fermon (Abr 18, 2011)

Opal   --> eqn2jed


----------



## alex_fermon (Abr 21, 2011)

0rland0 dijo:
			
		

> qué compilador o lenguaje usas? opal? no sé que es :S





se supone hacer el eqn y pasarlo a jed     en opal


----------

